# Giving a EPS/TIFF/PDF file a transparent background



## luke_c (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a logo I made, the background has to be transparant (which it is) but when I save it as a EPS, TIFF or PDF which are the only formats I can use for what I need to do I just get a white background along with it. Is there anything I can do to get a transparent background in any one of these file types? (any will do) I'm using Photoshop CS5.
Thanks.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2011)

A PDF document itself has no built-in methods for background layer transparency because it's never meant to be used in a situation where it'd be useful.  If there is a time when you need a scalable vector graphic to be overlayed, SVG or some other graphics-oriented vector format is the choice (for various additional reasons), not a PDF (which has other goals).

TIFF does appear to have both 1-bit and 8-bit transparency (though both wikipedia and photoshop warn that not everything supports transparency in a TIFF).


----------

